# Trouble with O'Connell's



## MarkG (Feb 15, 2012)

I want to alert people to a problem they may encounter with O'Connell's. I called and asked Glen if I should order small or medium of their "new old stock" flannel shirts. I'm a size 38. Glen said small was the right size. I asked if he was sure, since it said on the site that they do shrink. He said he was sure, so I purchased five of them at over $450 with tax. After I washed them the first time they had shrunk significantly and I could barely button them; the sleeves were also much too short. I called Glen and he said to give him a day to look into it. I called back and he said he couldn't take them back, since they had been washed. I reminded him that he said I should order the small. He said that I should have washed them by hand and line dried them. I said I had never heard of that for a flannel shirt. And besides, the tag said "washable." He didn't answer so I said thanks. I had to throw the shirts out without ever wearing them. I had spent over $1,800 on other O'Connell's clothes in the previous two months and was preparing to buy a suit or two, some sport coats, and a couple of winter coats over the next few months. Needless to say, I've taken my business elsewhere.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Interesting Initial Post from a new member. I've been on AAAC for 7 years and can't remember any negative information on O'Connell's. What say we wait to hear, as the late Paul Harvey used to say, "the rest of the story."


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

"Throw them out" as in you threw the shirts in the trash? C'mon man! Ebay, Trad thrift store exchange thread, the sales forum! Goodwill, for crying out loud! :idea:


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Its unfortunate that you had such an experience. As so few places remain that sell stock similar to O'Connell's, may I ask, where did you take your business?


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

I'd be pissed off too; more than once I've had sales reps provide phone info that ultimately proved wrong due to them being distracted, disinterested, or for other reasons. In this case it sounds like the care tag or website info was inaccurate also. If they won't attempt to make it right, you can always dispute the charge if you paid by credit card - that will often get a merchant's attention.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I would try to see if you can reach one of the owners, Bernhard, John, or Ethan Huber and get a satisfactory resolution. I really hope you didn't actually throw them away. Not only would that ensure you can never take them back, it means failing that you wouldn't be able to sell them somewhere else and recoup at least some of your money.



Hardiw1 said:


> "Throw them out" as in you threw the shirts in the trash? C'mon man! Ebay, Trad thrift store exchange thread, the sales forum! Goodwill, for crying out loud! :idea:


Agreed. Those shirts are probably worth something to someone even if they didn't fit him.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

I agree, Call the owner. And a 38 IMO is a medium, a small medium.
But definitely not a small.
Nice3 day


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree. First post complaining about O'Connell's? Sounds like there's something afoul. This would be the first negative thing I've heard about them.


----------



## MarkG (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, gentlemen. I'm afraid I did throw them in the trash. I'm not an eBay kind of guy; Goodwill would have been a better option, I agree. I was upset and wasn't thinking of others as I should have been. I love the O'Connell's clothes that I had already bought and would have liked nothing more than to continue dealing with them. But I switched to Cable Car.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Something is amiss here, from the representation of what occurred when dealing with O'Connell's to the seemingly irrational treatment of the shirts, all detailed in an initial post...


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

too bad; shirts should be sized to fit after they've shrunk in; failing that, the salesman should know that they shrink significantly, and told you to size up. Granted, if you tried them on before washing, you should have known they were _likely_ to shrink, and at most washed and dried just one. But you didn't, and the fault lies with them, I think, for not knowing their merchandise. When Glen said "no," I wish you would have persisted, and asked to talk to the next level up, which would presumably have been Ethan, an owner. Based on past experience he is very fair, and concerned with his company's reputation, and I think it's likely you would have gotten satisfaction, since you are in the right here.


----------



## MarkG (Feb 15, 2012)

*Reply to Tiger*

I'm not sure what's seemingly irrational about not wanting to go through the trouble of dealing with eBay my friend. I don't mean this to sound crass, but with a busy career, the last thing I want to do is maybe get, at most, a couple of hundred dollars back but add more work for myself in trying to understand eBay, which I don't use. It's just not worth the effort to me. I do agree something is amiss, however, namely the way O'Connell's advised me. And I'm not sure what a first post signifies other than that someone told me about this place a couple of weeks ago, I checked it out, enjoyed it, and after I had my problem with O'Connell's, wanted to alert others to a problem that I had with incorrect information. I meant to reply to Jimmy as well in my earlier post. My Polo and BB shirts are indeed mediums. But I wear smalls from Filson and Bill's Khakis; that's why I asked Glen at O'Connell's whether I should order small or medium, since I had not orderd shirts from them before.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

I am a new guy here, so I tend to keep my ears open and my mouth shut. However,
the specifics of your business transaction aside, it is, IMO, bad karma to throw away good clothes when they might have made someone's day, especially if that someone were in real need.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Trip English said:


> I agree. First post complaining about O'Connell's? Sounds like there's something afoul. This would be the first negative thing I've heard about them.


Perhaps, but you can read this forum without being a registered member. We shouldn't read too much into this -- on either side -- nor should we allow any personal affinity for O'Connell's to get in the way of any constructive criticisms by other customers.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

This post will probably be deleted, but I think it needs to be said. Anyone who buys five shirts, doesn't try any of them on to check the size, washes all of them (did you dry them in a dryer?), and then suddenly realizes none of them fit is a fool. I have no sympathy for the original poster.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

MarkG said:


> I'm not sure what's seemingly irrational about not wanting to go through the trouble of dealing with eBay my friend. I don't mean this to sound crass, but with a busy career, the last thing I want to do is maybe get, at most, a couple of hundred dollars back but add more work for myself in trying to understand eBay...I do agree something is amiss, however, namely the way O'Connell's advised me. And I'm not sure what a first post signifies other than that someone told me about this place a couple of weeks ago, I checked it out, enjoyed it, and after I had my problem with O'Connell's, wanted to alert others to a problem that I had with incorrect information...


I don't use eBay, either, for the reasons you mentioned (and more). What I thought was irrational was to throw $500 worth of shirts in the garbage! Why not simply give them to charity? Hard to believe you were so outraged that you lost all sense of reasoning. Also, as many have already said, why not speak to management/ownership at O'Connell's - either to rectify the problem, or to at least let them know what occurred.

An employee at O'Connell's provided poor advice, but you exacerbated the problem by washing all five shirts rather than just one, even though you seemed to recognize that a size "small" may indeed be too small, especially with the website proviso you cite.

Not sure what business you're in, but I think the vast majority of business owners would like the attempt to right any wrongs - real or perceived. You didn't give O'Connell's the chance to do so (but I'm sure you would want that courtesy extended to yourself), and then bashed them to an audience that has had remarkably good experiences with that very same retailer.

That's why I thought something was amiss, MarkG.


----------



## MarkG (Feb 15, 2012)

Doctor Damage,

Thanks for the kind words; glad you're not my doctor! Of course I tried them all on first. (I thought some things didn't need to be stated since they were so obvious; evidently not.) They fit fine. Then I washed them in a washer and dried them in a dryer and saw that they had shrunk significantly. I think that covers all bases. Please let me know if you need more information before writing in again.


----------



## TomS (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm afraid anyone who throws $450-worth of unworn shirts in the bin without considering selling or giving to charity/a small-sized friend isn't going to get any sympathy here.


----------



## MarkG (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. You're right; I should have given them to charity. I said so in an earlier post. Shame on me for not thinking of others. Why not just wash one shirt? I live in the wonderful city of New York. My building, like most others, has a laundry in the basement; we have no individual washers and dryers in our apartments. Believe me, the thought of washing and drying one item in the busy communal laundry room of a 17-story building with over two thousand residents after working 12 hours never occurred to me, especially since I was specifically told the shirts would fit after they were washed. But that's why it's called 20/20 hindsight, isn't it? That's why we rely on others, in this case the sales person at O'Connell's. RE speaking to mgmt: Glen asked me for a day to get back to him. I took that to mean he checked with the right person. Should I have persisted? In hindsight, again, of course. My purpose was not to bash O'Connell's; although I am pretty peeved at them. As I said, I wanted to warn others about the size problems.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

I have seen so much in my life as a soldier and a an MD.
A few here commented on this gentleman, throwing stuff away.
I have no idea what happened with Oconnells.
We all know, things do happen in retail. We have seen it everywhere.
Regarding him throwing stuff away.
I recommend you all close your eyes for a moment.
And think about despair, and being pissed off, or agitated.

Long story short my friends. I have thrown crap away myself from my favorite place. Brooks Brothers.
In a fit of rage, whatever. I have received crap as well as a customer.
We have no idea what this man is going through, so let him be.
On the other hand, have given a great deal of stuff to the poor, since I can not practice any more.

I, again, before you judge this young man. Go to the russell hodge forum, and take a look at what 2 people got from a custom shirtmaker. That was a bull shi tter 
We all are fans of Oconnels, they have been cool with me.
But, s h i t happens my friend. Let him sort it out.
My one bit of advice, dont judge a person that spent hard earned money, and saw it go out the door.
Put yourself in his shoes for a moment.
Actually close your eyes, and rip up 400 bucks!
And you tell me how you feel.

Now, am out of here.
The tourney today!
Later
Jimmy


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you, MarkG, for your clarifications and gracious response!


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

TomS said:


> I'm afraid anyone who throws $450-worth of unworn shirts in the bin without considering selling or giving to charity/a small-sized friend isn't going to get any sympathy here.


Obviously, that isn't true.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> This post will probably be deleted, but I think it needs to be said. Anyone who buys five shirts, doesn't try any of them on to check the size, washes all of them (did you dry them in a dryer?), and then suddenly realizes none of them fit is a fool. I have no sympathy for the original poster.


For these and other suspicious reasons I have to agree.

Hockeyinsider - while there may be a silent majority we also have tens of thousands of posts dealing with every clothing topic imaginable. Companies develop reputations on these boards. Allen Edmonds, Brooks Brothers, Ralph Lauren, etc. all have reputations here that inform our interpretation of new information coming in. Likewise users also build reputations and this also helps us interpret their feedback and opinions. MarkG is a new poster with no history to look at. This is the first topic that brought him to the board. The entire story as he told it apparently occurred before joining so he didn't join to ask advice, simply to vent.

If AlanC, or Patrick, or Rambler, or any number of other posters had brought this stort of news to the forum I think there would be a different reaction, but, as DoctorD indicates in his post, there's something "off" about the story. Could you imagine AlanC, Patrick, or Rambler NOT getting this situation resolved? I couldn't.


----------



## MarkG (Feb 15, 2012)

Dear Trip English,

So what could my motive possibly be? Are you suggesting a conspiracy, perhaps? Oh my. May I invite Glen from O'Connell's to read my post and point out any errors? I would anxiously await that.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

This is a painful thread to read, being a huge fan of O'Connell's. Their customer service, knowledge and quality are, in my experience, unsurpassed.


But.

I think we should take the OP at his word. He has no reason to make things up, that I can see. And so, a few points.

Before this purchase, he had spent $1,700 at the store. That kind of investment deserves something. OTOH, he washed all five shirts at once. 20/20 hindsight, not a smart thing to do, but, then again, we have all screwed up.

I think there should be a meeting in the middle, somewhere. O'Connell's, perhaps, should replace some of the shirts, or give, say, a 50-percent store credit on what he paid. I'm not sure if that percentage is right, but, given he has a history of patronizing the store, surely some accommodation can be made, if it is indisputable that he asked if the shirts would shrink, was told not to worry, then this.

As for whether he's a 38 or a 40 or whatever, tagged sizes are completely irrelevant. I'm a 44 if I shop at Orvis or J. Press; I'm a 46 if I go to RL, and BB is somewhere in between. That's where this gets squishy. If the OP said I'm a 38 and OC said don't worry, then it's on OC. If the OP said I'm a 38 and OC said, fine, but what's your chest measurement and the OP didn't provide same, then it's on the OP. If OC said the shirts won't shrink and they did, then, much as I hate to say this about my favorite store in the whole-wide world, then it's on OC. And OC should step to the plate, as it were, especially given that this guy has spent considerable coin and has every appearance of continuing to do that.

I'm assuming here that the 38 referred to was suit/coat/tagged size, not actual chest measurement. If it was the actual chest measurement, then OC really needs to do something here.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Shirts are made to be washed. Simple as that. 

If they can't take the washing without excessive shrinking, there is something wrong with them. 

I've had shirts tumble dried by mistake and they never got ruined. 

To find fault with someone for not giving them away to charity seems beside the point. Also, why not wash them all at once? I also do not have my own washing machine, I wouldnt wait and see if one of the shirts can survive a wash. Id just assume they would.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I wouldn't have put them in the dryer, that's for sure. I have a crappy chandelier for air-drying shirts.

I also would have washed one first to see if it would shrink. In cold water.

Finally, rather than arguing about it here, which won't solve anything, I'd give O'Connell's another call and try to work something out. I've never had a problem with them. Quite the opposite.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

What Patrick said.



Patrick06790 said:


> I wouldn't have put them in the dryer, that's for sure. I have a crappy chandelier for air-drying shirts.
> 
> I also would have washed one first to see if it would shrink. In cold water.
> 
> Finally, rather than arguing about it here, which won't solve anything, I'd give O'Connell's another call and try to work something out. I've never had a problem with them. Quite the opposite.


----------



## TomS (Mar 29, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Shirts are made to be washed. Simple as that.
> 
> If they can't take the washing without excessive shrinking, there is something wrong with them.
> 
> ...


Oh absolutely, but seeing as the shirts are apparently long gone, the proverbial horse has not only bolted but is receding in the distance...


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

MarkG said:


> Dear Trip English,
> 
> So what could my motive possibly be? Are you suggesting a conspiracy, perhaps? Oh my. May I invite Glen from O'Connell's to read my post and point out any errors? I would anxiously await that.


No idea. You'd have to tell us. We don't know you from Adam and your experience is not only in the minority, but as far as our collective memory goes it stands alone as the single example of poor customer service. You could be completely honest or you could be leaving out salient details that complete the picture which, at this point, don't jive.


----------



## TrouserEnthusiast (Sep 5, 2009)

Definitely a conspiracy...and I am positive that Cable Car Clothiers is behind it! Though they are not out to turn us against O'Connell's, just Glen's poor advice.:smile:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Gentlemen, it seems we may have been introduced to the next iteration of the Troll Wars, irrational attacks against our most hallowed purveyors of Traddom! More subtle perhaps, yet still insidious and depraved. LOL. Now where-O-where is John Conner, when we need him most(!)? :crazy:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

:idea: ah, now it all makes sense. Thanks, Eagle, you are a perspicacious fellow; and MarkG, must admit that was well-played.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Sometimes it's hard to spot a troll, though if someone were to start a thread with something like "Brooks Brothers: Better Than Ever!" we'd know we had a bull-shitter on our hands.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> Now where-O-where is John Conner, when we need him most(!)? :crazy:


Leading the attack against Skynet?


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Troll? I think you guys are getting a bit paranoid... IMHO, MarkG wandered over here for a little sympathy and didn't realize he was complaining in O'Connell's biggest online fan club. If you're looking for trolling, go check that other thread that's going on in a different part of the board at the moment...

I am a bit surprised no one from O'Connell's has commented here, though. I'd have thought half the staff over there were regular members of this board.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

It is unfair to accuse troll-dom without any supporting evidence and the name-calling is juvenile. I am e-mailing O'Connells to ask for a response as any one of you could have done.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Done. Now would the membership have the courtesy to await their reply? Thank you very much.


----------



## MarkG (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you, Mr. Kabbaz. I asked for them to respond yesterday in a post as well and correct anything they want in my postings. I even told Glen in a note a few weeks ago that I had to throw the shirts out; no reply.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree with Alex here... the accusations of him being a troll are out of hand.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Bjorn said:


> Shirts are made to be washed. Simple as that.


No, shirts, good ones, at least, are made to be worn and loved and properly taken care of. That said...

I think accusations of trolling are, as others have said, premature. If the OP is being truthful, and there is no evidence to the contrary, and he experienced what he experienced, I can absolutely see why he would seek this forum out and write what he wrote. And this is coming from someone who has always been a supporter and defender of O'Connell's.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Washing between wearing IS taking care of. No offense, but still.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

_Shirts are made to be washed *properly*.

_Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Toss any one of my shirts in the washer, wash at 60 C, tumble dry hot, and they will still work after an ironing. That's not 'properly' but it won't kill them. Unless they are inferior quality that is. 

But by all means, let's wait for a comment from the manufacturer. This was a bit like someone saying 'my IMac really sux' in the Apple forum.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

That method would render a good dress shirt unwearable. That's how you treat camp socks.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

No, it won't kill them. But still. They'll last longer and feel better (they really do--I was surprised myself when I started going the no-dryer route) if you treat them better. Then again, they are your shirts, so treat, or mis-treat, them as you will.

You are right about withholding judgment until, unless, we hear all sides. I have never heard O'Connell's weigh in here, so if they have, in fact, been put on notice, this could get interesting, if not ugly.



Bjorn said:


> Toss any one of my shirts in the washer, wash at 60 C, tumble dry hot, and they will still work after an ironing. That's not 'properly' but it won't kill them. Unless they are inferior quality that is.
> 
> But by all means, let's wait for a comment from the manufacturer. This was a bit like someone saying 'my IMac really sux' in the Apple forum.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

AS I await the reply from O'Connells, please allow me to veer off topic. I find the sizing issue really frustrating. I bought a shirt recently, a Brooks Brothers country club ss shirt (cotton/cashmere blend) in medium. I'm about 6 feet tall, wear a 39 or 40 jacket and have a 31 inch waist. I've worn mediums since the late 1970s. This shirt was HUGE. I'll concede that it might be a leftover from when people wore their shirts really big a few years back, but it was ridiculous. Needless to say, I gave it to a friend. I'll have to stick to actual sizes I guess.

I also get frustrated trying to buy suits: many Ebay suits from J Press and BB have a 4 inch drop. Some only three. What's the deal with that.

As I said, just trying to fill air time as we await a response. Thanks for letting me voice my frustrations.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

..


32rollandrock said:


> ... if they have, in fact, been put on notice, this could get interesting, if not ugly.


 I know you are merely trying to use your well-earned prosaic license to begin inciting a potential train wreck ... but, on the other hand, you are casting doubt upon my assertion that I contacted the shop. Thus I have used my prosaic license to lay the blame for what might come squarely on your doorstep.



Trip English said:


> That method would render a good dress shirt unwearable. That's how you treat camp socks.


 I'm not even going to get into the derisive manner in which you have addressed my 92% ExtraFine Merino/8% Nylon camp socks ... but I did note it in my diary for future (severe) retribution.

Nonetheless, your assertion brings to mind the fact that, bantering aside, there are certain specifics in the clothing industry. Assuming - possibly incorrectly - that the aforementioned shirts were created of Sanforized cloth, their shrinkage with correct washing should not be more than Sanfor's guaranteed 1%. At this point with the shirts making their current residence in the local landfill, checking the tags for correct care instructions might be a bit messy. Rumor has it Andy goes dumpster-diving on the weekends. Perhaps he might offer a helpful hint or two about SSR (shrunk shirt recover).

Well, there's my penny on the tracks - right on top of 32R&R's. Anyone care to bet on the upcoming derailment?

:devil: :devil: :devil:​


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Well I don't know about the rest of ya, but I'm putting my money of John Conner's coming to our rescue! If he can't do it, Chuck Norris is next on my call list. :crazy:


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> .. I know you are merely trying to use your well-earned prosaic license to begin inciting a potential train wreck ... but, on the other hand, you are casting doubt upon my assertion that I contacted the shop. Thus I have used my prosaic license to lay the blame for what might come squarely on your doorstep.


I understood "put on notice" to mean not merely contacted, but "called to account", maybe even "called out". I thought that was why 32RR introduced contingency into his phrasing.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> I'm not even going to get into the derisive manner in which you have addressed my 92% ExtraFine Merino/8% Nylon camp socks ... but I did note it in my diary for future (severe) retribution.
> 
> :devil: :devil: :devil:​


It's too cumbersome to add an AK disclaimer that specifies that I'm referring to the cloth of mere mortals. But while we have the expert on hand - am I assuming correctly that tossing a dress shirt (which, to me, assumes a more exact fit than a sport shirt) in the dryer on hot is going to do some damage. Most of my dress shirts are either RL or Borrelli and I wouldn't put any of them in the dryer.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Trip English said:


> It's too cumbersome to add an AK disclaimer that specifies that I'm referring to the cloth of mere mortals. But while we have the expert on hand - am I assuming correctly that tossing a dress shirt (which, to me, assumes a more exact fit than a sport shirt) in the dryer on hot is going to do some damage. Most of my dress shirts are either RL or Borrelli and I wouldn't put any of them in the dryer.


My web site contains about 300 pages. On at least half of the you will find the following notice:

"Tumbling dry does nothing any good as the heat tends to brittle the fibres while the tumbling tries to abrade them. The worst thing for any fine cotton is heat. Drying on 'Fluff' or 'No Heat' is possible without damage; air drying (line dry) in shade is always preferred."

Every package of underwear, socks, and other furnishings we ship contains the following instructions in 60 point type:*WASH COLD
DRY WITHOUT HEAT*​

That being said, the better the (cotton) cloth, the better chance it will stand in a war with a hot dryer. When we are fitting a new client, all try-on samples are washed hot and dried hot. It is the only way to be certain no shrinkage remains in the cloth. Additionally, every shirt we make is washed warm and dried on medium heat before turning it over to the client. This one-time process does not harm the shirt. It does serve to remove any possible shrinkage and also to lock all the stitches in place permanently.

But basically you are correct: One-time torture should be survivable. Long term mistreatment ... not so much.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

The holier-than-thou is not endearing, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I always tumble dry cold or line dry. But accidents happen when other people do the laundry


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Note from the O'Connell's website from the description of one of their NOS flannel shirts:

"***Note that these are machine washable. *They are not a trim cut but they will shrink up a bit from the measurements below*."

https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/new_old_stock.php


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I never wash or dry anything on a warm setting.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

MarkG said:


> I want to alert people to a problem they may encounter with O'Connell's. I called and asked Glen if I should order small or medium of their "new old stock" flannel shirts. I'm a size 38. Glen said small was the right size. I asked if he was sure, since it said on the site that they do shrink. He said he was sure, so I purchased five of them at over $450 with tax. After I washed them the first time they had shrunk significantly and I could barely button them; the sleeves were also much too short. I called Glen and he said to give him a day to look into it. I called back and he said he couldn't take them back, since they had been washed. I reminded him that he said I should order the small. He said that I should have washed them by hand and line dried them. I said I had never heard of that for a flannel shirt. And besides, the tag said "washable." He didn't answer so I said thanks. I had to throw the shirts out without ever wearing them. I had spent over $1,800 on other O'Connell's clothes in the previous two months and was preparing to buy a suit or two, some sport coats, and a couple of winter coats over the next few months. Needless to say, I've taken my business elsewhere.


MarkG, you have a valid point here, and that is the medium is the better size for a 38. In hindsight, you should've washed one of the shirts and noted the fit. Or you should've sent the shrunken shirts back to O'Connell's with a letter. Or you should've donated them to Goodwill. I've done equally stupid things with clothing and blacklisted stores for less. It helps to vent here a little, but you've learned an expensive lesson in telephone shopping. BTW, if you can afford Cable Car, you won't miss the $450 shirts.


----------



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

I bought about 5 BB flannel shirts on sale 2 winters ago in a large 'Regular' fit, fully knowing they were not going to fit me properly. My plan from the beginning was to take them to the tailor to have them adjusted to my specific taste. The first thing I did was confirm that they were too big, secondly I washed one of them in hot water to try to shrink it down to my size. To my complete surprise, the shirts didn't shrink at all (way to go BB) but nonetheless, I was able to infer that the remaining four would do the same. So I didn't bother hot washing the rest and took them straight to the tailor. This past winter I have had the pleasure of wearing my BB flannel shirts.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL. Well I don't know about the rest of ya, but I'm putting my money of John Conner's coming to our rescue! If he can't do it, Chuck Norris is next on my call list. :crazy:


This reminds me, Chuck Norris does not get wet when he jumps into water, but the water gets Chucked. I am sure that Chuck Norris does not have shrinkage problems with his flannel shirts.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
ROFALOL! Well played and I'm sure you are right about the shrinkage issue and the indominatable Chuck Norris...LOL.


----------

